# I feel so yucky lately.



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

My mind seems like it is in such a fog like a bad hangover I am moody all I want to do is stay away from everyone and just be in my room thinking about going through a divorce just tares me up inside.
I cannot even write or spell anymore, I cannot think, I am eating way to much .I look like a slob 75 percent of the time now, I don't even remember if I brushed my hair yet or brushed my teeth.
I use to fix my hair everyday and put nice clothes on now I don't dare look in a mirror If it was not for my kid having to go to school or to make meals, or clean house I wouldn't even get out of bed.
Why do things have to be so bad I have the blues really bad today .


----------



## me2 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have been and often am where you're at. Today I procrastinated getting dressed to find a new therapist. Most days I have a hard time getting out of bed. I am very smart... but when the fog hits I have problems making the simplest decisions and feel so dumb. I recall having a clean house before all the depression started... but at the moment can't even find the energy to clean the kitchen to start supper. Today I am getting started on a new antidepressant... I've tried them all I think. I've put on 40lbs due to depression eating. Here's a hug, I hope we can get through this bad day together.


----------



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for your hug it was needed I send you one back hope it cheers you up some and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HangingOnHope (Oct 26, 2013)

Snickers...have you seen a medical doctor yet for these symptoms? If not, perhaps consider doing so. It is not always psychiatric or mental. In fact, I happen to know someone who was always very stable but who developed an adrenal gland issue and started suffering in a way similar to what you describe. She went through the gamut of therapists and doctors until one finally confirmed she had adrenal fatigue and life has really started to turn around for her with that doctors help. 

Hugs..wishing you well.


----------



## Yolandi (Oct 27, 2013)

Snickers, I hope you are feeling good today. Not sure where you are located, but if the weather isn't too cold where you are, go outside and let the sun shine on your skin. It might help a bit.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

Take baby steps. When things seem overwhelming, and believe me, the weight of the world is HEAVY, do one little thing. You've reached out here for help- that's a start, and a huge step, actually. Now try another task, like brushing your hair, or fixing a meal that isn't cereal. And know that there are people who have been exactly where you are, who can sympathize and talk you through the darkness. Hang in there.


----------



## jitterbug73 (Jun 24, 2013)

I feel like you almost daily. I suffer from depression and anxiety. Since the anxiety started, my head has been in a constant fog. I swear I have lost half my vocabulary. I often forget names or the right word I am looking for. If you can muster up the energy exercise helps. If I have nowhere to go I stay in sweats all day with my hair in a messy bun. Some medications help, but there are always some drawbacks. Try going for walks or being around other people. I notice that if I actually get out and socialize a little it helps, but as soon as I stay home a few days I revert right back to my brain fog and just want to be left alone.


----------

